# Wisconsin Roll-Call



## Pugs (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello,

     In the set in stone thread, several Wisconsinites have bumped into each other.  

     I was just wondering how many of us there are and if any of us would want to have a TPF meet-up at some point.

     So, if you're a Wisconsinite, chime in, der hey!


----------



## hankejp (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey Pugs,

I don't know why, but I clicked on the Meet-up Forums.  I usually never do.  Maybe it was fate.  To my suprise I see the Wisconsin Roll call thread.  I may be willing to meet up.  What did you have in mind?


----------



## Kegger (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm living in the LaCrosse area currently, at least until Feb.


----------



## DianaO (Nov 17, 2008)

Here! La Crosse, WI area. What you all have in mind for a meet up?


----------



## Pugs (Nov 17, 2008)

Hm...

Nothing specific in mind at the moment. At this point I think it's open for discussion.


----------



## Kegger (Nov 18, 2008)

What about the middle, say Madison?


----------



## Chad Truss (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm in Minneapolis, but head down to LaCrosse several times a year because I have a bunch of friends down there.


----------



## uplander (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm from Oconomowoc, Madison would be cool and sauk City with all the Eagles wintering there is not far.


----------

